# Fuel Gauge Wildly Inaccurate



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

That's annoying think they just want you to pressure them a bit befor they do the work . Also you should have 2 gauges , one Manuel and one digital readout . Are both broken ?


----------



## SirMikan (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, both are at issue. The digital readout (miles left on tank) seems to rely on needle position to determine its reading. It will go up as the needle goes up.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Since your warranty is nearly up, I'd call the toll free number in the back of your OM and open an issue with GM directly for documentation purposes. Also, I'd PM the Chevy Customer Care member account here and give them the information they need to help you with this issue. 

Soapbox time:
_*"It's at the dealer right now, and - surprise surprise - they found nothing wrong. They didn't mention if they've replicated the problem, but they claim that since there aren't any codes, they can't/won't fix it. "*_
This sort of service fiasco has been going on with the Cruze since it came to market here in the U.S. Why can't the dealer call Chevy and ask what to do, if they are clueless? Just because there is no claim account they can bill against is no reason to stick it to the customer and leave them with a questionably unsafe car. The model is broken and Chevy/GM needs to fix it. Maybe Corporate needs a franchise TSB to work off of? 
End Soapbox.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

I would say go with the comment above and try your hardest to not take no for an answer , it's not like you wiper blade rubber came of it's way more than that


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi SirMikan,

I’m very sorry to hear of the complications that you have been experiencing with your fuel gauge. I cannot guarantee anything, but I will like to contact your dealership in order to further discuss your concern. Please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership name if I can be of any further assistance. I look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Soapbox time:
> _*"It's at the dealer right now, and - surprise surprise - they found nothing wrong. They didn't mention if they've replicated the problem, but they claim that since there aren't any codes, they can't/won't fix it. "*_
> This sort of service fiasco has been going on with the Cruze since it came to market here in the U.S. Why can't the dealer call Chevy and ask what to do, if they are clueless? Just because there is no claim account they can bill against is no reason to stick it to the customer and leave them with a questionably unsafe car. The model is broken and Chevy/GM needs to fix it. Maybe Corporate needs a franchise TSB to work off of?
> End Soapbox.


In 2004 Shell and the Motiva Refinery in the South U.S. damaged about a million motorists fuel gauges by adding too much Sulfur. Shell paid for all repairs!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

You need to update to your pcm/BCM to fix the issue.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Sounds like a Fuel Sending Unit issue
My Mercury SUV did this same thing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect it's a faulty fuel level sender module. Unfortunately this module is in the gas tank as part of the fuel pump assembly.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I suspect it's a faulty fuel level sender module. Unfortunately this module is in the gas tank as part of the fuel pump assembly.


I agree, but why can't the dealer call someone and check the possibility? Is it better customer service to tell the customer there's nothing we can do? I guess that's why CCC exists.


----------



## SirMikan (Sep 9, 2013)

Update on my issue:
I got it back from the dealer on Tuesday after they double-checked for the problem and still couldn't replicate it (also fixed a small coolant leak by the water pump, which was fine)

Yesterday morning my gauge showed about a quarter tank lower than it was when I shut down the car the night before. Digital range was 60 miles less than before shutdown. Over my 35 mile commute to work, needle crept up slightly and range went from 133 miles to 146 miles (making gas!)

On my commute home, range went from 148 at startup to a high of 171 over the same 35 miles, and needle bumped up ~1/8th of a tank. When I parked in my driveway and idled, needle plummeted ~3/16 of a tank in about 3 seconds, with the digital range dropping from 160 to 125. I took pictures of my tank/range on the dash and got a video of the needle dropping.

I am lucky enough to know a guy on the inside at GM in the quality department (former next door neighbor), so this has been elevated internally, even as they are on shutdown for the 4th. Sent him the pictures and video. I can send it to the GM Customer Care rep that chimed in as well, though I may have cut out a few steps in the process by contacting my friend.

We'll see how this goes. I will definitely go over the mileage on my warranty this weekend if I drive it to see my folks for the 4th. May have to take my wife's car instead (Honda CR-V) just to stay in warranty. It doesn't get as good of fuel economy, but at least her fuel gauge still rocks after 140k.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely a bad fuel sender. Since you have no documented the problem with GM even if if fails shortly after the B2B warranty fails GM should still cover it. You'll have to ask for the coverage extension however.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Sounds like a Fuel Sending Unit issue
> My Mercury SUV did this same thing.


What year was the Mercury? 
There was a TSB for the Marauder in 03-04 for the car reading empty with 7 gallons left in the tank. I had a hard time getting anyone to fix the assembly till I got the car from Texas to Virginia. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

They shouldn't need a code it fix it. It's simple resistance reading through the sending unit. All they need to do is contact GM, get the specs for the assembly and verify that it's in spec.


----------



## Weedment (Aug 15, 2019)

SirMikan said:


> Update on my issue:
> I got it back from the dealer on Tuesday after they double-checked for the problem and still couldn't replicate it (also fixed a small coolant leak by the water pump, which was fine)
> 
> Yesterday morning my gauge showed about a quarter tank lower than it was when I shut down the car the night before. Digital range was 60 miles less than before shutdown. Over my 35 mile commute to work, needle crept up slightly and range went from 133 miles to 146 miles (making gas!)
> ...


What was the final conclusion of your issue. I have a very similar problem with my Chevy.


----------

